# Starrett 4" combo square



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

When I was a kid, my dad had a Starrett 4" combination square-just the right size to slip in a shop apron. Well, I recently found out that someone lifted it. I'd like to get one for him, but I'm not having very good luck.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah, not many 4" combo squares out there and those that are available aren't always in a good condition, but you can still find them on eBay from time to time.

I ended up using a 6" combo, and keep a 4" double square and a 2.5" double square closer at hand for the majority of work (that does not require 45s)


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you look on Starrret.com? Took me all of two minutes to find one.

http://www.starrett.com/metrology/product-detail?k=C11H-4-4R

4" Combination square, $70.

The Starrett 4-24" Combination Square with Square Head includes a reversible lock bolt, scriber, spirit level (except 4"), and hardened steel, photo-engraved blade with regular or satin chrome finish. The combination square includes a cast iron head with black wrinkle finish.

Blade Length (in) 4" 
Blade Finish Satin Chrome
Graduation Type 4R
Graduations 8ths, 16ths, Quick Reading 32nds, 64ths
Head Finish Black Wrinkle
Head Material Cast Iron
Head Types Square
Number of Pieces 2


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

or pick up a 6 inch square at a pawn shop or whatnot, and order a 4 inch rule for it


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

I could find the website, but I couldn't find a dealer to sell me one. I've had calls into places and was put on eternal hold-more than once.

But I think I got one who will work with me.

Thanks, all!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Like this ?


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

Neil - I guess I'd be a little more interested in buying it there if the picture looked more like 4 inches and less like 12. That's been the ongoing issue for me.

If the current contact I made doesn't work out, I'll go though Amazon.

But thanks!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've noticed the same problem several times in photos. $70 new or $30-40 probably on Ebay said and done, I'd be compelled for new, assuming I could trust the dimensions


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Glen, "Try Ebay . Use SearchTempest to do a CraigsList search. Oh, try searching with Starrett misspelled(staret, starret, etc.) You'll probably find one much cheaper than new. -Jack


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought mine from Amazon. It's a 4" combo square …. FWIW.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^so much opportunity for off color humor here. Where's Rex? Take three pictures of it for me and I'll tell you if it's the advertised length, etc.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Lee Valley also has a nice one. I have one made by Bridge City, but they are discontinued.

Oops, just reread your question and I think mine and Lee Valley's are 6", which are perfect for me.

4" seems awful short, at least for a clumsy guy.


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, let me see if I can explain a little better…

My dad (master carpenter, amazing man all the way around) had one that he used all the time-and he loved it. It came up missing when he went to a new job, and has stayed missing for 15 years. I asked about it the other day and he told me the story. He's been helping me around my house and, as a good father, won't let me pay him a dime for his help. So I thought I would replace his Starrett 4" combo square (and maybe get one for myself, too).

I made a apron square out of brass a few years ago that's a nice little size and works well for dovetails and such. But as much as I know it's right on the money, I always wonder if it's right on the money. The Starrett 4" square seems like a nice addition to my tools.

Thanks, all! I'm glad I can add some humor to your day.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've got a 4" combo (not Starrett, Lufkin possibly) that I use probably more than any other square. It even made it into the most-reached-for door of my tool cabinet. I like the size for quickly transferring marks across sides, transfering short distances, etc. I rarely use it as a serious "square" but I use it a lot. Until I get one of those little pocket rigid squares (Woodpecker, I think), I'll keep going at it with my little four incher.

Sorry, it simply had to be done.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"The Little Engine That Could" comes to mind …. ;-)


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

in regards to the one on amazon, you wont find a 12" starret square for that price, rest assured its a 4 inch


----------

